# DISC Personality



## Skimt (May 24, 2020)

*DISC Personality - Take The Test*

*Dominance*
Describes the way you deal with problems, assert yourself and control situations.

*Influence*
Describes the way you deal with people, the way you communicate and relate to others.

*Steadiness*
Describes your temperament - patience, persistence, and thoughtfulness.

*Compliance*
Describes how you approach and organize your activity, procedures and responsibilities.

*DISC Personality - Take The Test*


----------



## Skimt (May 24, 2020)

*Your DISC personality type*
You have an inner motivation to gain knowledge and become 'the expert'. You have the self-discipline to focus and you aim for high standards. You appear to be relaxed and are likely to have plenty to talk about. People see you as knowledgeable, non-threatening and easy to get along with.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

This is my disc type according to CrystalKnows:

DISC Type
Analyst (C)
brightflashes tends to be analytical, valuing data and fact over subjective opinion. She is likely to be matter-of-fact, logical, reserved, and focused on reaching the accurate conclusion.

Based on this system, I disagree with that assessment and feel more aligned with Disc Type CD or the "Questioner" type. 

I didn't put a lot of stake into my results because I don't understand the science behind it or the exact way it works. I understand the fourfold "types" (for lack of a better word) and the subtypes and such. I just don't understand upon what it's based on.


----------



## blossomier (Jul 24, 2020)

The highest percentage is likely to be your most dominant personality factor, the second highest your next most dominant personality factor and so on. As such for you the DISC factors are ordered as: Dominance, Influence, Compliance, Steadiness.










You have a strong inner motivation to influence people and circumstances. You thrive on competitive situations and challenging assignments. The stresses and pressures of everyday work and life are unlikely to reduce your effectiveness and enthusiasm.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

You act in an assertive, diplomatic way and strive for a stable, ordered life. You are goal orientated but tend to avoid risk taking. You handle pressure well - you push yourself and expect others to do the same.


----------



## Plusless (Aug 19, 2020)

You are tenacious and determined to follow a course of action - to achieve objectives. You are a clear thinker. You have an inner need to be objective and analytical. You like to pursue a definite course of action. You respond to logic rather than emotion. You are likely to be particularly good at handling challenging technical assignments.


----------



## 558663 (Aug 9, 2020)

The highest percentage is likely to be your most dominant personality factor, the second highest your next most dominant personality factor and so on. As such for you the DISC factors are ordered as: Dominance, Compliance, Steadiness, Influence. 

You have a strong inner motivation to assertively create and implement new ideas. You handle pressure well - you strive for excellence and expect others to do the same. You are innovative but tend to avoid risk taking.


----------

